# new shotty for the dogs



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I had a Mossberg 500 all done up for dogs that did well for me but i have upgraded to a SBE II and was wondering what choke/shot combos you guys are using these days. I know that every gun will pattern differnet but I would like a starting point before i start buying $5 shells to kill $10 dogs. I have been a real big fan of #4 buck and a full choke. It was bringing the pain to 50 yards pretty well I would like to stretch her out a bit more.

Thanks guys


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

tried any of the federal flight control buckshot loads at all?


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I tried it in a turkey load i was very impressed but i did not know they made a buck shot load with flight control.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Here's about 45 pages of info if interested. 

http://www.predatormastersforums.com/fo ... Post777351


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks duckp


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

If anyone in the grand forks area is setting up their shotgun for dog season let me know maybe we can share some shells and maybe share some chokes in order to try more set ups with less invested


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

3" copper coated buffered lead BB is my favorite. If you can find it.

#4 buck is my second choice.

Ive gotten better patterns with BB at longer ranges, and am a firm believer in more pellets vs. bigger pellets.


----------

